# Clicking sound on the 2015 Rogue SV AWD



## cchen326 (Dec 7, 2014)

I purchased a new 2015 Rogue SV AWD today and after driving out of the dealer and sitting in the car in silence while running I heard a clicking sound coming from the drivers side dashboard. The click is very subtle can be heard even from the passenger side which my wife confirmed if no fans or music are on. It sound like 2 clicks that happen every 5-7 seconds and will repeat as long as the car is running. Does not matter if the car is being driven, in idle, windows are open or blinkers are being used the double click every 5-7 seconds keep happening. i have turned off the car and back on several times and the clicks are there.

The closest examples I can think of to explain it are 2 subtle pen clicks. Its concerning as this seems like where all the computer components are located around the steering wheel area and the car only has 27 miles so far.

Has anyone experienced this problem or is this something that is known in all Rogues?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since you just bought the car, have the dealer check it out. If there's a problem, there should be no charge to you since the car is under warranty.


----------



## cchen326 (Dec 7, 2014)

i found it was actually the rear wipers in Intermittent mode that would cause this clicking sound on the driver side. Strange, but someone else confirmed on another forum. 

thanks


----------

